# Scrapple...... Not just for breakfast



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Nothing like a plate of scrapple fried to perfection! Mmmmmm mmmmmm Good!


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

please excuse my ignorance, but what is scrapple


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

x2 never heard of it, what is it?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Mooshed up pork and corn meal... I think - we eat ground sausage.
Yankee food


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Food that people eat on the other side of the line.


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

Pork scraps from butchering. Mixed with corn meal and wheat flour or ground buckwheat. Add what spices you like. Make a meatloaf like pan full. After it rests a few days, slice it and fry it. Oh man. Good.

The Pennsylvania Dutch claim its invention. Right. Then how come the Southern Indiana Amish and Mennonites were making it before the Pennsylvania Dutch were invented? (Don't get your panties in a wad folks. Its an inside joke.)


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Splittine said:


> Food that people eat on the other side of the line.


It was supposedly invented by the Pennsylvania Dutch but as far as people on the other side of the line eating it, Maryland is south of the mason-dixon line so technically its a southern state. Some of the best scrapple is made just 5 miles from my home town in Greensboro Maryland. 

Unless your talking about the Florida Alabama line....  

Sent from my LG-V410


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Anything over Tennessee is Yankee


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

If you have never tried it and read the ingredients you might not try it. If you try it first, you won't care about the ingredients. Go to Publix and get ya a of it. Fry it up and have it as a sandwich or on a plate with eggs. Its in the frozen breakfast section although I never bought it frozen until i moved down here.

Sent from my LG-V410


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Splittine said:


> Anything over Tennessee is Yankee


LOL!!! Alrighty then.. 

Sent from my LG-V410


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Yank food


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

Breeze said:


> Go to Publix and get ya a of it. Fry it up and have it as a sandwich or on a plate with eggs.
> 
> If it says Made in New York City or Made in Atlanta, throw it back.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Had it when we vacationed in PA.....only had to try it once!!! There's not enough hot sauce and seasoning to help them little squares!!!!


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

Jason said:


> Had it when we vacationed in PA.....only had to try it once!!! There's not enough hot sauce and seasoning to help them little squares!!!!


You musta got the commercial made stuff. My Granny's Scrapple would jump off the plate and slap you right in the taste buds and make you ask for more. I mean, how can you mess up fried ham?


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Do you know how they make sausage?

It ain't pretty, from Wisconsin to Lousiana...

But I LOVE a good Kielbasa (better than anything else in a good red beans and rice), and I LOVE a good Boudin for breakfast. 

Just don't ask what is in it, don't ask how it's made.

Jim


----------



## Crazy Old Phil (Aug 29, 2014)

My people are all from York County, PA - so Pennsylvania Dutch blood runs deep in my veins. I do love scrapple!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

jim t said:


> I LOVE a good Boudin for breakfast.
> 
> Just don't ask what is in it, don't ask how it's made.
> 
> Jim


Jim, Jim Jim Buddy.

Boudin does not compare to Scrapple or Sausage.
This is the ingredients at The Best Stop: 

Boudin
Comes approximately 2 links to the pound. This is the number one seller. We sell two thousand pounds a day. It is pork meat, a little pork liver, onions, bell peppers, red pepper, black pepper, salt, and msg. cooked in a big boiling pot for a long time... Once cooked it is ground then mixed with rice, green onions, and more red pepper, black pepper, salt, and msg. After it has all been mixed it is stuffed into a sausage like casing.

http://www.beststopinscott.com/Boudin.html


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Fixing to place a Best Stop order in the next day or so Tom if you need anything.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Splittine said:


> Fixing to place a Best Stop order in the next day or so Tom if you need anything.


Absolutely.

I will call Best Stop, order, pay, have it iced and packed in a styrofoam box.
Unless the transportation guy has a big ice chest, like last time.

Looking for 20 pounds of Boudin and three bowls of Hogs Head Cheese.

We cooked the last Boudin I had at the First Free Oyster Night this year.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> I will call Best Stop, order, pay, have it iced and packed in a styrofoam box.
> Unless the transportation guy has a big ice chest, like last time.
> ...



I'll shoot you a text in a few. Fixing to walk into a meeting.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Hog Head Cheese

Made from pork meat, pork skin, onions, bell peppers, green onions, red pepper, black pepper, salt, and msg. Unlike years ago the hog's head isn't used to make the cheese. Once cooked gelatin is added to keep it together. Usually eaten on crackers or bread. Served Cold.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

Glad you enjoyed it , never heard of the stuff or Maryland being part of Dixie.
don't see it on this map and never seen it on a southern menu...........

www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQmO-WfEkk4


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

HisName said:


> or Maryland being part of Dixie.


He is talking about Mason Dixon Line


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

HisName said:


> Glad you enjoyed it , never heard of the stuff or Maryland being part of Dixie.
> don't see it on this map and never seen it on a southern menu...........
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQmO-WfEkk4


Everything below the Mason-Dixon line is supposedly "south". Scrapple is not a "southern" food, it supposedly originated in Pennsylvania. I was just making the point that some of the best scrapple is made in Maryland, which is below the Mason-Dixon line and therefore considered a "southern" state. 

Personally, I never considered myself a southerner or a northerner. I was born and raised there and figured I was a Marylander. Since I moved down here, I am just another transplant.....  

Sent from my LG-V410


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I get (well given, from my buddy) my boudin from Hackett's Country Kitchen in Lake Charles.

It's good, but not nearly as good as my buddy's Dad used to make once a year. Unfortunately he no longer has his Boudin making party.

Jim


----------

